# MisFire



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

I almost overlooked this while cleaning the coop. My little serama just came off a broody period and had a misfire! The eggs from left to right, serama misfire, normal serama, americauana egg.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

lol cute. I had a silkie lay an egg not much bigger than a nickle once.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

love the little one. what did you do with it


----------



## BuckeyeChickens (Jul 11, 2012)

that's a tiny little "pullet egg"!!!


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Love the occasional odd eggs.  Maybe a little too much since I tend to blow the yolk out of those ones and save them in a basket. Some because they're tiny cute, some because they have such a pretty color to them (more than usual), or because they're so mis-shapen that I can't help but laugh every time I see it. Even save when its a first egg for one of my girls.


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

rob said:


> love the little one. what did you do with it


Had to see what was inside, just the white. It was just a little bigger than a pea,


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

I am with 7 chicks! I blow out the Special Eggs!
I have them in a little basket on my counter . From a little egg the size of a grape, to a big egg the size of a duck egg!


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

kaufranc said:


> I am with 7 chicks! I blow out the Special Eggs!
> I have them in a little basket on my counter . From a little egg the size of a grape, to a big egg the size of a duck egg!


Hahaha.  Great minds thinking alike.


----------

